# Sparkolloid



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 25, 2011)

I just tried sparkolloid for the first time. The directions did not say if I should add the sparkolloid while still very hot or let it cool. I let it cool and added it, it was kinda like jello, I stirred it up and added it anyway, stired it up real good. In about 5 minutes, it looked like it had all settled to the botton. Question, should you add it right off the stove or let it cool. Also, after boiling it for 5 minutes, I had only a half cup of mixture. I am trying to clear 
3 ea 1 gallon jugs of wine, I added 4 Tbsp per gallon, does that sound about right?

Thanks

Semper Fi


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2011)

I always add it HOT
Its 1tbsp in 8ox of water per 6 gallons. thats why you got jello


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Mar 25, 2011)

Tom, that's the way I made it, but after five minutes of boiling I only had 4 oz's left. Is that the way it's "pose" to happen?

Semper Fi


----------



## Tom (Mar 25, 2011)

I add the powder to 8oz of water. put in micro, I let it boil for 90 sec. (this will kill the nasties) then add.
If using the stove SIMMER it, not a violent boil which is what you did.
BTW if you add to much it will settle so dont worry..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 25, 2011)

Bud you may add additional water to compensate for evaporation.

I use 1 teaspoon plus 2 ounces of water for each gallon of wine. Then I add a little more water for evaporation.

Fill your carboy to the shoulders with wine. Add 3/4's of your sparkolloid HOT! Stir briskly to mix and degass.

Fill carboy almost to the knuckle. Add additional sparkolloid HOT and stir as best you can with a full carboy. Airlock.

You can microwave however I prefer to simmer it. I will start the sparkolloid then go and get everything ready. By the time I'm done the sparkolloid is ready. It needs to simmer 20 minutes. I time 30 minutes from the time I turn the burner on.

Sediment normally drops out overnight if not in a few hours. Don't be impatient as sediment will still fallout over several weeks but just small amounts.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 25, 2011)

One added caution, if adding it while really hot, I wouldn't let it run down the glass. I either pour carefully so that it goes into the carboy without touching the glass or use a funnel to direct the stream.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 26, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> One added caution, if adding it while really hot, I wouldn't let it run down the glass. I either pour carefully so that it goes into the carboy without touching the glass or use a funnel to direct the stream.



Absolutely pour thru a funnel.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ive used this stuff a few times and I find the directions to be a very very loose guideline than anything. The only thing I think is absolutely required is boiling for 5 minutes or more. I usually put 1/8 teaspoon for a gallon or whatever is called for, then I add some tap water, how much, I don't know. Enough to dissolve the stuff but not so much that it makes a voluminous difference in my carboy. If you add too much water, just boil it in the microwave longer until you dont have as much. I basically try to get about a tablespoon of mixture when its all said and done to add to my carboy.

Then I take it straight from there, into the carboy and stir it well. Most will settle within the hour, the rest will settle in a week or two. It will be crystal clear in three or four weeks. I prefer this stuff to other fining agents because it forces me to be patient with the wine.

If you didnt follow the directions exactly, don't worry. It will still clear, it just may take longer than usual. The first time I used it, i boiled the water, took it out, added sparkolloid, stirred and dumped it in. It took about two months to clear to brilliance, but it did clear.


----------



## Angie (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been advised not to use sparkloid as it strips the wine of colour and flavour...as a result I haven't tried it yet...does it knock colour and flavour out??


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 29, 2011)

Not when used properly.


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree. I have used all of the clearing agents and not found any problem..


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 29, 2011)

You are only adding a small amount to your wine anyway. Most vaporizes away as steam. In a 5 gallon I may add a total of 4 ounces at most on average. I use sparkolloid on my reds whites and blues. Fruits and skeeter pee and now, my water wine.

I have used bentonite. It works well but I do not care for it and IMO it takes longer to prepare and messier. To each his/her own.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2011)

but yet still related. I've been buying chemicals in bulk lately from George. I didn't give any thought to how much a pound of Sparkoloid was until my last order came and there was a gallon ziploc bag filled. Wow is all I can say. I may have to give away sparkoloid as a door prize at the May get together....


----------



## Tom (Mar 29, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> but yet still related. I've been buying chemicals in bulk lately from George. I didn't give any thought to how much a pound of Sparkoloid was until my last order came and there was a gallon ziploc bag filled. Wow is all I can say. I may have to give away sparkoloid as a door prize at the May get together....



LOL !
Yea its lighter than flour


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tom said:


> LOL !
> Yea its lighter than flour



I found that out........


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 29, 2011)

Fret none my friend. It will not go bad. I always try to get large amounts of chemicals when I shop. I go thru them though. The clerks always say all we have is a 1 pound pack, then I tell them I need like 10 pounds.

They usually head to the back and whip up a bargain bulk pack for me. I should have showed you the feed bag size of tannin I bought.


----------

